

Latest programming languages (C,C++,PHP,JAVA,SQL)quizzes, questions and answers - xquizzes
http://xquizzes.com/programming/Java

======
jjuhl
This is crap. I took a few of the C++ quizzes and not only did it show me
results that did not match what I had actually answered on the quizz. I
noticed since it gave me a fail on some very basic questions where I was 100%
sure what I had answered, yet in the results page it showed I had answered
something completely bonkers and marked the correct answer that I should have
given (and did) - some programmer there needs a whack with a clue stick. Some
of the questions are just gibberish - like "In which type does the enumerators
are stored by the compiler?" \- that's not even a correct english sentence.
Also, some questions had answers that were duplicates; so, should I tick one
or the other or both? This site seriously needs work. In its current form it's
crap - pure and simple.

------
drallison
C, C++, PHP, JAVA, and SQL are the "latest programming languages" in 2015?

Looks like click bait masquerading as something educational.

